# Baton/OC Recertification



## swnpd (Jul 19, 2008)

Anyone know of any Baton/OC Recertification classes coming up soon?


----------



## bmk67 (Aug 21, 2007)

I am holding an OC/Baton Course on April 4th. For more info shoot me a PM.


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2009)

sign me up. I'm dying to get sprayed again !!!!


----------



## MidC!Maruader (Mar 27, 2009)

Sniper said:


> sign me up. I'm dying to get sprayed again !!!!


I Bet you still have you big yellow sponge.










Fixed it for you


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

Getting sprayed sucks! It sucks every time and never gets better!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

Mass said:


> Getting sprayed sucks! It sucks every time and never gets better!


Yes it does. I hate it getting sprayed. I love using the tool, though.


----------



## RookiePO (Jul 16, 2006)

Bmk69 when is your next OC/Baton Course?


----------

